# BRISTOL, England



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*- CANON'S MARSH -*

*Canon's Marsh is an inner city area of Bristol, England, of approximately one square kilometre. Canon's Marsh is situated on the north side of Floating Harbour, just to the west of the River Frome spur (St. Augustine's Reach) of the harbour. Canon's Marsh borders Hotwells to the west, Clifton to the north, and the city centre to the north east. It is debatable now as to whether Canon's Marsh is within the centre. Canon's Marsh was a shipbuilding area until the last yard closed in 1904, incorporating two of Teast's Docks, and including J&W Peters shipyard.*

Canon's Wharf was once one of the busiest quays in the docks, with its own branch of the Bristol Harbour Railway, cranes and a goods shed. The area was also the location of the city gas works. With the decline of industry throughout the 20th century Canon's Marsh was cleared to make way for urban renewal. Due to pollution, however, the gas works remained derelict for several years. The area is now the location of @Bristol, the South West offices of Lloyds TSB bank, a campus of City of Bristol College and many bars, restaurants, apartment buildings and offices. The area has unergone a lot of regentrification since 2005 and I leavit up to you as to whether it has been for the best or not.









01. The Glass Dome of the @Bristol Complex









02. Millenium Square, the Largest Open Area 









03. Pitcher & Piano, One of Many Bars









04. Pero's Bridge









05. The View West Towards Hotwells









06. Lloyd's TSB Building









07. New Apartment Buildings









08. Lloyd's TSB Building









09. View of Canon's Marsh from Prince Street









10. One of Many Days For Sunbathing 









11. Newly Built Ibis Hotel and Carpe Diem









12. Fairly Recent Apartments









13. Fairly Recent Apartments









14. The City of Bristol College Campus









15. Modern Apartment Spiral









16. View East from Hotwells across the Waterfront









17. The S.S. Great Britain on the South Bank









18. Construction on Cathedral Walk









19. The Terrace Caffe Gusto









20. The View Northwest to Hotwells









21. Newly Built Apartments









22. Newly-Build and Construction









23. The S.S. Great Britain









24. Cabot Tower from Canon's Marsh









25. View of Canon's Marsh and Hotwells


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Simply stunning, Bristol is such a fascinating city which deserves far more attention. Sadly for many people who enter the city they are greated by areas such as around the principal railway station, Temple Meads, which really let the city down and a lack of a comphrehensive approach to urban spaces that would improve cohesion in the urban fabric. In addition though much of the city has been regenerated it has lacked the iconic building projects that have boosted the likes of Liverpool, Manchester and Glasgow.

Studying at the University of Bath for four years, I was spoilt for attractive urban planning and so along with my fellow students and neighbours approached Bristol as a rather minging older ugly sister who was best avoided apart from for a quick dash to the mian stream shops that Bath city centre thought it was too posh to provide or for catching a connecting train. Looking over your pics reminds me of what a wealth of vitality and diversity of streetscape Brizzle posesses (you just often have to be good at finiding them!).


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Bristol is a fascinating city, beautiful pictures


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Beautiful pictures! Bristol really is an amzing city.


Thanks mate. Well it's only a hop across the Bristol Channel from you and equally Cardiff is for me. I must come and visit Cardiff again this summer with my latest camera. I really do like Cardiff's downtown feel. 



Gea said:


> Bristol does not look like typical English city.It`s really surprising.
> As somebody said before, it`s not gray.
> Nice city-nice photos!kay:


Well I'm glad you think that. Bristol is one of the country's oldest cities. During the 1500s, London was the largest UK city at 60,000 and the other wo largest were Norwich and Bristol with 10,000. Now the city is even older than that but as such, it has changed over time and has an array of different styles and ages of architecture and so is colourful in that respect. Many other more modern British cities I find a little too samey. 



Dallas star said:


> I love England so much!!!!!!!


Thanks mate! 



Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ I'm trying to remember if this is the bridge that is the crossing into Wales??
> 
> Great photos! :cheers1:


No, that is the Clifton Suspension Bridge which goes across the Avon Gorge from the inner suburb of Clifton to the outer area of Leigh Woods. This is the Severn Crossing into Wales: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/New_severn_bridge_best_750pix.jpg



Madman said:


> Simply stunning, Bristol is such a fascinating city which deserves far more attention. Sadly for many people who enter the city they are greated by areas such as around the principal railway station, Temple Meads, which really let the city down and a lack of a comphrehensive approach to urban spaces that would improve cohesion in the urban fabric. In addition though much of the city has been regenerated it has lacked the iconic building projects that have boosted the likes of Liverpool, Manchester and Glasgow.
> 
> Studying at the University of Bath for four years, I was spoilt for attractive urban planning and so along with my fellow students and neighbours approached Bristol as a rather minging older ugly sister who was best avoided apart from for a quick dash to the mian stream shops that Bath city centre thought it was too posh to provide or for catching a connecting train. Looking over your pics reminds me of what a wealth of vitality and diversity of streetscape Brizzle posesses (you just often have to be good at finiding them!).


I see what you are saying about the arrival at Temple Meads. I actually find the sight of the numerous tower blocks of Easton and Barton Hillquite eyecatching as you come in from Bath but otherwise the area is a little quiet, and as many say, it doesn't have that 'vibrant city' feel that so many cities do have. They could start by filling in some of the gaps. Block the views of unused warehouses and renovate derelict ones. Finally they are seeing to the old Parcel Force building off Bath Bridge.

As for the Temple Quay development, I totally agree by what you say about a more monumental building. There is something absent from the area and it is exactly that. The new build by Millenium Bridge has a potential iconic appearance but just isn't high enough. We need something higher than 15 floors, 20 ideally to be a landmark of that area.



Patachou said:


> Bristol is a fascinating city, beautiful pictures


Thanks for the support mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*- REDCLIFFE - *

*Redcliffe is a district of Bristol, almost adjoining the city centre. It is surrounded by the loop of the Floating Harbour (including Bathurst Basin) to the west, north and east, the New Cut of the River Avon to the south and Temple Way and Temple Gate to the south-east. Most of Redcliffe lies within the city ward of Lawrence Hill, although the western most section, including the cliffs and hill from which the area takes its name, is in Cabot ward.*

Redcliffe takes its name from the red sandstone cliffs which line the southern side of the Floating Harbour, behind Phoenix Wharf and Redcliffe Wharf. These cliffs maintain tunnels constructed both to extract sand for the local glass making industry and to act as store houses for goods. Part of the last remaining glass kiln in the area is now the Kiln Restaurant of the Hilton National Hotel in Redcliffe Way. The parish church of St. Mary Redcliffe is one of Bristol's best known churches, with a spire soaring to a height of 90mASL (292ft).

Redcliffe was originally classed as another city, separate to Bristol, during the Middle Ages. In the 13th century Redcliffe and Bristol underwent a rapid expansion and in King Henry III 's reign, due to a 'major harbour improvement' (Broad Quay or St. Augustines Reach), Redcliffe was ordered by the King to assist in this project designed to increase trade to the area.









Redcliffe Wharf as viewed from Bristol Bridge









Bristol Bridge links Redcliffe on the right with the City Centre of the left









Construction is always taking place, and merging with the area of Temple.









Redcliffe Street









One Redcliffe Street is the highest building in the district









Portwall Lane









The South End of Redcliffe Street









The View West from Redcliffe Bridge









One Redcliffe Street from St. Thomas Street









The City Centre from Redcliffe









Redcliffe Bridge









Redcliffe Wharf









View North from Redcliffe Bridge









...and one last look at Redcliffe Bridge









Flats on Redcliffe Backs









The Roundabout









The Roundabout









St. Mary Redcliffe itself









The Flying Buttresses at St. Mary Redcliffe









Temple Circus









St. Mary Redcliffe from Temple Meads









Temple Meads Station









Buildings along Portwall









Redcliffe Wharf









A Pub on Bathurst Basin









St. Mary Redcliffe as seen from Prince Street Bridge


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*- BROADMEAD -*

*The area northeast of the historic area, around Broadmead, was heavily damaged during the blitz. After the war the area was redeveloped, and the streets and shops in Broadmead became the main shopping district of the city. To the northwest is St James' Park.*

Like most 1950s buildings in Britain, affordable but architecturally uninteresting utilitarian buildings form the bulk of the Broadmead area. In the 1980s some of these were demolished to make way for the Galleries shopping centre, which is a three level covered street.

Broadmead is undergoing regeneration. The shopping area has been extended over the central ring road to produce a new shopping centre, Cabot Circus, which opened in September 2008. This area had been named Merchants Quarter but in April 2006 the name was abandoned after a campaign claiming the name was offensive because it was the Bristol Merchant Venturers who dealt in the trade of African slaves.









Newmarket Street









The Haymarket









The Horsefair









One of Four Pedestrianised Streets









The Old House of Fraser Building, Soon To Become Primark









Tree Lined Pedestrian Streets









The Arcade, East Entrance









Union Street









Inside the Arcade









Construction on The Circus









The Corner of the Old House of Fraser Building









One of Many Pedestrianised Streets









Heavy Traffic on James Barton Road









A Subway outside Debenhams









The Arcade, West Entrance









View To The Circus









The Broadmead Gateway









The Eastern Entrance to the Galleries









View To Cabot Circus









Castlemead Tower









A Look At The More Depressing Corner of Bristol









The Horsefair / Union Street Corner









Crossing the Road









The Circus


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*- CABOT CIRCUS - *

*Cabot Circus is a new shopping mall development in Bristol. It is located next to Broadmead, the main shopping district in Bristol city centre. The Cabot Circus development area contains shops, offices, a cinema, hotel and 250 apartments. It covers a total of 139,350 m2 (1,500,000 sq ft) floor space, of which 92,900 m2 (1,000,000 sq ft) is retail outlets and leisure facilities. It opened in September 2008, after a ten year planning and building project costing £500 million.*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

The city looks really nice, good walkaround photos. kay:


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

What an incredible thread , thnx for sharing all these beautiful pictures & info... :applause: :cheers1:


----------



## bristolboy (May 31, 2007)

Mike this thread is awesome! Wow you really should work for Bristol tourism you have put our city on the map! Im very impressed well done mate!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow and wow...hehehe


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

RaKLeZ said:


> The city looks really nice, good walkaround photos. kay:


Thanks very much, glad you like the piccies. 



mglouis85 said:


> What an incredible thread , thnx for sharing all these beautiful pictures & info... :applause: :cheers1:


No problem, glad you've enjoyed the photos. 



bristolboy said:


> Mike this thread is awesome! Wow you really should work for Bristol tourism you have put our city on the map! Im very impressed well done mate!


Well I did consider it, I've had words with Stamfords to see if they're interested in any of the photos but haven't heard back lol . I just feel Bristol needs a little more recognising like cities such as Birmingham, Liverpool and Manchester etc.



regjeex said:


> wow and wow...hehehe


And now look, I've made someone speechless :lol: Thanks for the support mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos @_Bristol_ Mike kay:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

One of my favourite cities in the UK


----------



## harvey6 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Bristol Mike
I stumbled across your excellent photos whilst searching for a few images of Bristol for a website that I'm creating for a friend of mine who owns a couple of properties in Bristol. He wanted a few pics of Bristol city centre and landmarks on his site so I was wondering if you would mind if I used some of yours? They are much better than the stock photos I have found as they show character and movement & not always a bright blue sky - ie they show an English city as it really is. Would really appreciate it if I could use some as I live in Leicester and don't get down to Bristol very often. Thanks. Chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I remember that second thread of Bristol by Mike... was really very nice indeed


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Beautiful shots of your city!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful photos @_Bristol_ Mike kay:


Very belated but thanks mate! 



jlshyang said:


> One of my favourite cities in the UK


Glad you like it mate, thanks again. 



harvey6 said:


> Hi Bristol Mike
> I stumbled across your excellent photos whilst searching for a few images of Bristol for a website that I'm creating for a friend of mine who owns a couple of properties in Bristol. He wanted a few pics of Bristol city centre and landmarks on his site so I was wondering if you would mind if I used some of yours? They are much better than the stock photos I have found as they show character and movement & not always a bright blue sky - ie they show an English city as it really is. Would really appreciate it if I could use some as I live in Leicester and don't get down to Bristol very often. Thanks. Chris


That sounds fantastic. I trust you've received my pm I sent to you? 



christos-greece said:


> I remember that second thread of Bristol by Mike... was really very nice indeed


Haha thanks again my friend, this was merely an introduction to the city. 



Talbot said:


> Beautiful shots of your city!


Thank you my friend, glad you like them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Loving the new thread Mike :colgate: - how's the weather ?


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice to see these lovely shots of this underexposed city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one lovable city - every district has its own charm.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Loving the new thread Mike :colgate: - how's the weather ?


Hi there. This won't be a new thread, this is an old general one that has wonderfully been rediscovered. As for the weather, it's actually quite disgusting at the moment, I think there have only been 2 days when the sun has been out since Christmas! The temperature is also stupdily warm at around 8-10C which is very different to the -12C we had over Christmas. Unless winter returns properly, I welcome the prospect of spring.  It sure does look lovely in Auckland. 



the_sage said:


> Nice to see these lovely shots of this underexposed city.


Thanks mate, glad you like Bristol. As you say, Bristol gets relatively little attention in comparison to many other British cities.



capricorn2000 said:


> this is one lovable city - every district has its own charm.


Thanks, I'm happy to hear you say that as I would totally agree.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

All I have to say is: :applause: :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And this Bristol thread is also awesome and very nice


----------



## valeshka (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@valeshka: That video from Bristol are yours?


----------

